# Where Are O&w Manufactured?



## pb348 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello, I'm new to O&W and to this forum and I'd like to make a comment and ask a question.

First, I recently received an O&W Ocean Master (orange face) from my wife as a gift, purchased from RLT. I'm impressed with the watch and my wife was impressed with the service -- she had a question that was answered immediately by email.

For my question --

Not that it makes a tremendous difference to me, (I really like the watch and am new to collecting) but for my own edification, where are O&W manufactured/assembled? I understand that they are marked "swiss made", but in researching watches in general, I found that some brands claiming to be "german made" are actually assembled in Asia.

Just wondering if this incarnation of O&W are truly swiss made.

Thanks & regards,

Peter


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Rest assured, O+W are the real Swiss deal......









Welcome to the forum, I had a orange OceanMaster once, lovely handwind Unitas movement.....


----------



## pb348 (Dec 21, 2005)

jasonm,

Thanks for the reply. I'm really impressed with the watch and I have and have my eye on several other models, the M6, MP & the Pilot. I also think the RLT line is also very attractive at a great price point, so given my wife's positive experience with this purchase I'll certainly give them a try as well.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Peter and the wonderful world of watch collecting, you`ve started well with a nice watch purchased from an excellent dealer


----------



## pb348 (Dec 21, 2005)

Mach, thanks also for the welcome. I get a lot of (positive) compliments on the Ocean Master and I'm enjoying the research. Glad to know there's place to go with questions, we made a good choice doing business here.

Peter


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the







experience Peter.

As swiss as the holey cheese!

Great watche O&W well done.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

pb348 said:


> Hello, I'm new to O&W and to this forum and I'd like to make a comment and ask a question.
> 
> First, I recently received an O&W Ocean Master (orange face) from my wife as a gift, purchased from RLT. I'm impressed with the watch and my wife was impressed with the service -- she had a question that was answered immediately by email.
> 
> ...


----------



## pb348 (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Dave, great info. This is a very helpful forum. I'm going to definately remain a customer here.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pb348 said:


> Thanks Dave, great info. This is a very helpful forum. I'm going to definately remain a customer here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be sensible to arrange an overdraft with your bank, you are likely to need it, especially when Roy does one of his regular site updates


----------

